#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month - 2014

## Kris

From the land of Australia (where being eaten alive in your sleep is a possibility) hails a very charming young man holding books in his hands (the good stuff, you know, like Dune and Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea)

You may have heard of his deeds for he constantly tries to take over Downtown (the nerve of some people). He also drives a Holden Astra (which he named Alice), and he has been known for his desire to cross the sea (but he needs some surfing lessons first) 

This guy is known for his crazy fetishes, like drinking tea or adoring V's former ugly banner. (I think there is a V cult there in Australia), but he also likes to pass his time doing cool stuff like playing games, watching movies and being obsessed with the number 48 (I guess I should have added it to the fetish list?) 

After Google helped him to find us (maybe he searched the key words "40K" and "Sci-Fi RPs" ?) he's been settling in and exploring the Role-playing lands. He even took part in some awesome RPs, such as "Wreckage", "The Prophet in Silver", "Starship Preposterous" and many more.

All in all, I guess he is a decent guy, between finding a way to marry Mulan (the Disney princess), playing golf, listening to the Halo soundtrack, attending university classes and working, I'm amazed he could just stop for a moment to let us honor him as Member of the month!

So, let us not delay with petty introductions and just say congratulations to our beloved member Jarms48  ::):

----------


## V

Congratz Jarms!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## Kiki

YOU FORGOT TO ADD ABOUT HIS FANTABULOUS GIRLFRIEND FROM AMERICA (duh, me).  :;): 

Ohhhh man, he's going to be so freaking pumped. It's about time! 

Congrats, baby. I love you!  :luv:

----------


## Kiki

(Also totally about to go call him and wake him up to shriek in his ear about this.)  :yahoo:

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations!

----------


## Juicesir

Congrats Jarms.  :^_^:

----------


## Naraness

Yay! Go Jarms!!!  :=D:

----------


## Soulio

Aaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!

Congratulations my man!

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations!

----------


## Dire Hoef

Congrats Sir.

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Jarms48

I am humbled, honoured that I was chosen for RPA's member of the month, I'm not sure I'm worthy of such a badge or title. 

I've been apart of this community since November 2012, and I've managed to rack up a hell of a post count during that time. It could have been much more, but I don't visit the forum games as much as I use to, the main contributor probably being the girls vs guys game. I've made my own RP's but many never left the OOC phase, and the others died soon thereafter. The games I've been in, some I regret leaving prematurely, life got in the way. Then there were games like _The Replicants_, with the crew I joined in my days on Warseer, they are the greatest RP's I've ever had the privilege to be apart of, and in fact, the very reason I started RPing. 

I thank you, thank you so much for choosing me, I am grateful, surprised, and filled with joy. I love this community, so friendly, so welcoming, so cheerful. I love that, and I hope to stay another few years. Thank you again.

----------


## Bia

You rock Jarms, congratulations!!

----------


## Vanity&Ecstasy

Congratulations!

----------


## Preach

Congratulations  :thumbup: !!!  ::D:

----------


## Merry

Hurray for you Jarmsy!

----------


## Merry



----------


## EvelynWillows

Whoo hoo! *
Congratulations!*

Now I'm off to stalk your posts, LOL!

----------


## PaintSerf

Congratulations on MotM, Jarms! 

Well earned, and as always it's an honor and a privilege to RP with you.

----------


## Kiki

Corgi is so happy and excited for youuuu

----------


## Crap

Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## m139

Congratulations, Jarms!

You are an awesome and amazing person!

----------


## Bia



----------


## Iatos

Congratz ^^ may the stars always shine for your kittenz.

----------


## Ancalime

:yahoo:  congratulations Jarms  :yahoo:

----------


## Kiki

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## Jarms48

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Thrannix

Congratz dude!  :=):

----------


## Kiki

Determined to post on here as much as possible. 

Congrats againnnnnnn, boooooo.

----------


## Jarms48

D'awwww!  :=):

----------


## MeToPeetty

Congratulations.

----------


## Juder

Grats, Jarm!

----------


## Kiki

Still my favorite MotM.  ::>:

----------


## SQJ

I'm a moron for not having seen this sooner man. 
One of my fav posting buddies got the big award and I never noticed. I'm ashamed. 

CONGRATZ BRO!!

----------


## Kiki

Still the best MotM.  :luv:

----------


## Jarms48

A'aw! <3

And thanks people!

----------


## Kiki



----------


## NecroNama

Don't know you (maybe I do and just forgot), but perhaps I will, either way. I'm late on this but still, Congratulations on being Member of the Month  ::):

----------


## Kiki

Still a month left of being MotM? LET'S PARTYYYYYY.

----------


## Jarms48

> Still a month left of being MotM? LET'S PARTYYYYYY.


That was excellent. -Dies-

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, jarmss. :3

----------


## Kiki

::):

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: Jarms in a rare party shot

----------


## Kiki

Hahaha.
Well in a few weeks, I will nab a proper picture of him to be posted here (whether he likes it or not is a better question).

----------


## Jarms48

> Hahaha.
> Well in a few weeks, I will nab a proper picture of him to be posted here (whether he likes it or not is a better question).


Hah, I wouldn't mind.  ::):

----------


## Kiki

GOOD. 

Now keep partying, MotM.

----------


## V

Congradicals Jarms!

----------


## Jarms48

Thanks V!  :=D:  




> GOOD.


Mhm! Better be. :P

----------


## Kiki

Roses are red
Violets are frickin' violet
Jarms is the best MotM
Now his face is probably scarlet  ::D:

----------


## La Volpe

Congrats Jarms! Very happy for you man! We may not have written together yet, (As far as I remember anyways...) I hope we cross paths soon! You deserve this man, well done!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Jarms48

Thanks guys!  ::): 




> Roses are red
> Violets are frickin' violet
> Jarms is the best MotM
> Now his face is probably scarlet


D'awwwww.

----------


## Kiki

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## Jarms48

> 


 :*bribe*:

----------


## Noon

"Starship Preposterous"

Oh god... I forgot about this, and 0007.

Gratz Jarms!

----------


## Jarms48

> "Starship Preposterous"
> 
> Oh god... I forgot about this, and 0007.
> 
> Gratz Jarms!


I wish that one didn't die, so many ideas, hah. V and his brass knob.  :=D:

----------


## Kiki

:less than three:

----------


## Nachthexe

Kinda late in the month, but congrats!

----------


## Merry

never too late for a congrat's happy dance!

----------


## Kiki

Still many days left for the best MotM.  ::D:

----------


## Jarms48

D'aw!!!
Thanks guys.

----------


## Kiki

:luv:

----------


## Chat Noir

*walks in fashionably late*

Congratulations, Jarms.

----------


## Jarms48

> 


<3




> *walks in fashionably late*
> 
> Congratulations, Jarms.


Only fashionably. :P

----------


## Soulio

So uh.... Man... Look at the date! TOOOOOTALLY THE FIRST OF JUNE

CONGRATULATIONS

----------


## Kiki

I AM CURRENTLY NOT LISTENING TO YOU TALK ABOUT MATH SHIT
But I still love you. And you still the best.

----------


## Jarms48

> I AM CURRENTLY NOT LISTENING TO YOU TALK ABOUT MATH SHIT
> But I still love you. And you still the best.


 :D::  

 :(cries): 




> So uh.... Man... Look at the date! TOOOOOTALLY THE FIRST OF JUNE
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS


Hah. Thank you.  ::):

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kiki



----------


## Jarms48

No, you!

----------


## Kiki



----------


## Jarms48



----------


## Kiki

THIS THREAD IS ABOUT YOU, BABE. STAY FOCUSED.

----------


## Jarms48

Hah! Will do. :P

----------


## Imp

ALL HAIL JARMS!!!
for this month

Hugh Jarms ftw

----------


## Jarms48

Thanks Imp.  ::):

----------


## Kiki

ALRIGHT GET AMPED, WE GOT LIKE ONE MORE DAY
SO MANY POSTS, GET READY

----------


## Elizabeth16



----------


## Kiki



----------


## Jarms48

My times almost over.  :D::

----------


## Kiki

ALMOST. BUT NOT YET.

----------


## Jarms48

Hah!

----------


## Kiki

I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU AS THE MEMBER OF THE MONTHHHHH

*cue sad music*

----------


## Craze

I will.  :*stare*: 

just kiddiiiiiiiiiiiiiing i wuv u

----------

